# pickerington fishing



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

anywhere near pickerington to fish?


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

Buckeye Lake


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

within a half hour drive you have alum, hoover, buckeye, big walnut creek, blacklick creek, numerous local ponds in P-town, the Scioto, Olentangy, the list goes on.....


----------



## Mizzy (Apr 23, 2011)

Head for Alum Creek, its been hot all week  . Try going late from 6pm to 12am. Use twister tails, white/pink/green and you'll definitely catch a saugeye, blue gill or maybe even a 7lb smallmouth  Altough I'm not sure what smallmouth go for. I was using a darkish green rapala lure also, I didn't catch a fish. But I snagged a Carp 25" maybe or at least 20". I got him snagged on his spine and I pulled him in like that for about a minute. I honestly had no idea how to take a carp out of the water. My friend was getting the gloves to take him out but he got away. Oh well. Also got a MASSIVE bite on the same rapala lure dark green but it bent my hook completely and got away. Same thing happened to the guy fishing next to me a couple of minutes ago, but he changed to a bigger hook and caught him.  Oh well, I'll get one some day. I think it was a Saugeeye or Musky. 

Oh, they go for the white twister tail . Big hook for white and small for green/pink. 

Any expert fisherman wanna check my tips ? I am newbie, but I think I am getting the hang of it. Yay!


----------



## Mizzy (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh and one more tip!

Watch for waves on the water! You can see big fish swimming by and they'll create waves on the surface. Toss towards where its heading and pull in the line. That's how I got that massaive bite


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

What do you want to catch Ferg?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

20-25minutes to Buckeye, 25 to hoover, 35 to alum.


----------



## Ferg11 (May 20, 2010)

Largemouth or catfish. But I'll fish for anything


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Just search "pickerington fishing" on this site. This has been discussed numerous times on here.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't know that you'll find that much right in Pickerington for either of those. There's a few pockets of decent water in Blacklick creek where you'll find a few smallmouth bass and some rockbass. And then there's Sycamore Park pond that is full of big carp and bluegills, and there's some cats in there too but mostly the smaller bullhead variety. For big cats head to the north end of Hoover.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I put a bunch of Crappies in Sycamore pond a few years back and than watched some kids fish them out and carry them off in buckets that spring.I catch a few here and there still but that place gets hammered bad.Look for private ponds if you can or go to a reservoir


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok. Many are going to think I'm a jerk for this post, but who cares, here it goes....

A few days ago I posted a detailed, friendly thread called "betwixt mechanicsburg and columbus." I have also been posting on this site for over a year now. My post got 1 PM (thank you) and 0 REPLIES.. 

This new guy writes "Anywhere to fish in pickerington" and gets a dozen replies?....

I don't get it. To my knowledge I have done nothing to be blacklisted on this site.

Happy fishing!
Tim

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

I didn't reply since I don't exactly know where Mechanicsburg is and I'm not inclined to look it up. That's all.


TDFleischer said:


> Ok. Many are going to think I'm a jerk for this post, but who cares, here it goes....
> 
> A few days ago I posted a detailed, friendly thread called "betwixt mechanicsburg and columbus." I have also been posting on this site for over a year now. My post got 1 PM (thank you) and 0 REPLIES..
> 
> ...


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

I live in Reynoldsburg and the only fishing i do west of this area would be Lake Erie and Indian Lake a few times over the yrs( i consider alum and hoover north of me although they're west a bit too). I've read a number of posts for spots close to OSU campus so maybe those would help you out? They were older ones so it may take a little searching...Good luck


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

bassteaser1 said:


> I put a bunch of Crappies in Sycamore pond a few years back


If I'm not mistaken, that is illegal to do. Don't wanna get caught doing that


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I live in Pickerington and I'd throw out the following:

1. Blacklick Creek - plenty of smallmouth in there, many are small but there are plenty of good sized as well. Small cranks, spinners, basically go with lighter tackle if you can. There's a bunch of parks along it for access.
2. Walnut Creek in Canal Winchester is only a couple minutes from Pickerington, same comments as Blacklick but I've done much better in Walnut.
3. If you can drive ten minutes head up 33 to Three Creeks Park - search this site for Three Creeks and you'll find tons of posts on it. I've never fished it but all those fish going over the dam at Hoover eventually end up down in the river and some of them make it down to three creeks.
4. I'm assuming your fishing from land, you may want to think about joining Fairfield Fish and Game Club out in Baltimore, takes about 10 minutes to get there from Pickerington. Some people hate to pay for fishing but I think it's $120 for the first year and they have huge bass in the pond, I take my son there to fish for bass and blue gills plus I can shoot there as well. 
5. There is pay lake in Pickerington called Hickory Lakes up near the highschool. They have huge bass and a ton of them. I haven't fished there since I bought a boat but it's a good option if you want to practice - you can easily land fish there is your learning. Not sure how ofter you fish but if you are okay paying a few bucks it will keep you close to home.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Also try the pond behind the cracklebarrel on st.rt. 256 If you use big bass minnies and softcraws you can tare up some largemouth.....


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

I grew up in Picktown . Buckeye Lake is your best bet. Liebs Island is a good place to start. You also have Greenfield Dam and Rockmill Lake in the same amount of travel time.


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

Has anyone here actually been to Hickory Lakes in the last coiuple years? I sortof doubt it as everyone talks about Hoover, Alums, etc. and has boats. This is my limited experience: I've been there about 6 times in the last couple years and it's been deserted, not to mention came away with anaverage of one fish per trip. I usually go with someone who wants to fish but doesn't have a license. They say they stock the lakes but I've never felt they stock as near often as they say they do on their answering machine and doubt they get all the ponds. They've kept it up nicely but I'm not sure how they survive unless they do a good night fishing business. Do anyone know if they do? At least they drive around every hour or so for security's sake. And it's not an open lake with no trees like most pay lakes. In fact, one or two of the ponds look like good bass fishing yet I've never seen anyone actually catch one. I was always under the impression, this was a good panfish/catfish paylake in it's prime. For now, and to me, it never seened worth the money spent. I usually head there very early morning or late afternooon to just past sunset so I may not be the best source. I've also notced they are trying to re-open the reception hall business so maybe that's how they survive.
I know the owner died and his family took it over and it was a bad deal with a bad reputation about 3 or 4 years ago but it did get better. On the surface anyway.
This almost sounds like I'm totally dissing it but I don't mean to. Generally it's a nice place but I"m not sure it's worth it.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I was last there two years ago right before I was able to buy my bass boat. I always did great there when I was land locked, especially if I was working a lot of hours and couldn't be away from the family for long. I always hit it in the evening, walked the shore long casting along the bank and worked a small pop-r or tiny torpedo along the edges. Also threw a lot of worms. I don't think I ever caught less than ten bass when I went. I've caught numerous bass closs to 5 lbs out of there. There's a little pond that's the farthest one north, I always got the biggest fish out of that one. You can't take the bass out of there so I would guess they are still there. I think they make all thier money from hosting weddings and parties in the big building in back.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

cmalinowski said:


> I was last there two years ago right before I was able to buy my bass boat. I always did great there when I was land locked, especially if I was working a lot of hours and couldn't be away from the family for long. I always hit it in the evening, walked the shore long casting along the bank and worked a small pop-r or tiny torpedo along the edges. Also threw a lot of worms. I don't think I ever caught less than ten bass when I went. I've caught numerous bass closs to 5 lbs out of there. There's a little pond that's the farthest one north, I always got the biggest fish out of that one. You can't take the bass out of there so I would guess they are still there. I think they make all thier money from hosting weddings and parties in the big building in back.


 I would have to agree with you .....If you use senko worms you can really put a hurtin on the largemouth.....After Garry Buscilla died the fishing did go down hill.....I have caught 90 % of the trout fishing the first pond really close to thst shore, its really deep around the edges of the pond. I use a 1/64 oz. fur jig under a ice fishing float and just work the shore lines REALLY slow .....It beats powerbait, minnies"which you are not aloud to use there" also beat waxies.As far as catfish I have never caught a flattie out of any of the lakes.....plenty of channel cats. The pond that has the banquet hall has some killer catfishing in it......I never got skunked out of that pond but I dont think you are aloud to fish it.....I dont think i have ever seen one single flathead catfish come out of any onf the ponds.........The best thing I like about fishing @ hickory lakes Is drinking a six pack while I am fishing


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

You proved me wrong! Good. That means I will still go there and support them. I appreciate the feedback.
Supposedly there is a huge flattie in Pond #2. A group of guys last year said they caught him and let him go the year before. They've been trying to get him again ever since. I never got him or any other flatties but I got 3 channels one night about 2 years ago after a recent stocking. I've gotten numerous turtles but they don't count. 
I came across Hickory Lakes 4 years ago with a catifsher. Despite all her knowledge and experience there, we blanked out two or three times. I've heard stories about how Hickory Lakes was the place to go years ago. I'm sentimental enough to hope it comes back. It's a great piece of land. It's one of those places where if it ever went up to sale, I might consider buying it.
Thanks for setting me straight! SP


----------

